# Counter/bar top finish



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I am purchasing a small sales counter that has a stained pine top. I would like to put some durability on it. I donâ€™t really want the glass finish of epoxy, but looking for that sort of protection. Anyone have any ideas or experience? Here are some pictures for reference to what I am wanting.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Go with a satin finish polyurethane. It will protect without looking like 3 inches of plastic on top.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

you might also try Danish oil. Comes in a variety of tints, is super easy and flawless to apply, and can be touched up in years to come by simply wiping more on. Gives a nice soft finish without looking like plastic.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sand with 120, 180 and finish with 220. quality sandpaper. Tack rag clean. Wipe on 3 or 4 coats of Minwax #209 letting each coat dry for at least 24 hours. Buff final coat lightly with xxx steel wool...you just want to clean off any heavy spots. Get a can of Minwax paste wax and apply 4 coats of wax ...buffing after each coat. Once a year hit it with the extra fine steel wool and rewax. 
Old school but will last. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

galvbay said:


> Sand with 120, 180 and finish with 220. quality sandpaper. Tack rag clean. Wipe on 3 or 4 coats of Minwax #209 letting each coat dry for at least 24 hours. Buff final coat lightly with xxx steel wool...you just want to clean off any heavy spots. Get a can of Minwax paste wax and apply 4 coats of wax ...buffing after each coat. Once a year hit it with the extra fine steel wool and rewax.
> Old school but will last.


What he said ^^^^^


----------

